# Waiting to hear....



## vlsg56 (Nov 15, 2018)

I know that there is a new "Health" section, but I don't feel like looking it up, subscribing, etc. After, having mammograms, for many years, I just had one with some suspicious results and am waiting to be scheduled for a needle biopsy (sounds like fun). I think that the "waiting to know" might be worse than actually hearing negative results. That way, you could, at least, move forward to the next step. Knitting/quilting/cross stitch is not on my radar, right now, but I enjoy looking at the pictures of your projects. You are keeping me entertained!

Vickie


----------



## prairiewmn (May 17, 2012)

Stay strong, it's not always bad news. Mine was only slightly uncomfortable and was not cancer. But I agree, the waiting is the worst.


----------



## vlsg56 (Nov 15, 2018)

prairiewmn said:


> Stay strong, it's not always bad news. Mine was only slightly uncomfortable and was not cancer. But I agree, the waiting is the worst.


Thanks; good to hear!

Vickie


----------



## treadlelady (Aug 15, 2011)

Worry is a wasted emotion because you cannot change what happened and you don’t know what’s ahead so it consumes your mind mostly in a negative way. I’m sending prayers that you will have a positive outcome !


----------



## Wroclawnice (Apr 10, 2015)

I hope you get good results. Waiting for results of any test is nerve wrecking agree.


----------



## soozieq (Aug 14, 2013)

This is scary. Take care. Not knowing is the worst.


----------



## PatriciaDF (Jan 29, 2011)

Praying your test results will be favorable for you.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Sending prayers for you….


----------



## shad88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Prayers are with you at this worrying time. God Bless!


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

vlsg56 said:


> I know that there is a new "Health" section, but I don't feel like looking it up, subscribing, etc. After, having mammograms, for many years, I just had one with some suspicious results and am waiting to be scheduled for a needle biopsy (sounds like fun). I think that the "waiting to know" might be worse than actually hearing negative results. That way, you could, at least, move forward to the next step. Knitting/quilting/cross stitch is not on my radar, right now, but I enjoy looking at the pictures of your projects. You are keeping me entertained!
> 
> Vickie


Prayers for you, Vickie! About 3 years ago I too had a "needs follow-up" mammogram. I had had 2 different biopsies done at 2 different times on my left breast with both being negative, but this time it was my right side. I did the ultrasound and needle biopsy and fortunately, this too was negative, so I do understand your sense of urgency. God bless!


----------



## peacefulknitter (Mar 30, 2013)

It is anxiety ridden to wait, my daughter just went through the same issue. After the biopsy everything is good. Prayers for the right answer for you.


----------



## rmgirl (Feb 24, 2018)

I know it's trite, but good thoughts and prayers.


----------



## smasha12 (Oct 27, 2012)

I had a needle biopsy which fortunately was negative. It was not painful and was quick. In fact, I’ve had two. That’s how little the first one registered. I’d almost forgotten it. Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## seamer45 (Jan 18, 2011)

The biopsy isn’t so bad. Slight discomfort, but worth the effort on your part. At least you’ll soon know. And if it is positive take heart. I’m about to celebrate 26 years of survival after breast cancer. I’m betting there are a good number of other KPers with longer survival than that. 
Hoping it’s negative for you though.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

I've had several needle biopsy's and mine were all negative. I agree that the wait is the worst part. Sending hugs and good thoughts for a negative result.


----------



## mattie cat (Jun 5, 2013)

seamer45 said:


> The biopsy isn't so bad. Slight discomfort, but worth the effort on your part. At least you'll soon know. And if it is positive take heart. I'm about to celebrate 26 years of survival after breast cancer. I'm betting there are a good number of other KPers with longer survival than that.
> Hoping it's negative for you though.


It is 36 years for me this month.


----------



## kecwnp (Feb 25, 2018)

Agree it is scary. This happened to me several years ago. My 1st mamogram. Had the needle biopsy, like others have said just a bit sore. Just an aside, if your DH wants to take a quick 2 hr detour to check something out on the way home from the appointment, please say no. When he first suggested that we do it the freezing was still in effect and I felt fine. Needless to say the extra 200kms we took, I was sore when we got home.
The other thing that makes it memorable is my GD was born the next day! I had the hold her in my left arm as my right breast was still tender.
Oh yeah, test was negative, just a calcium build up????
Hope all goes with you as well! Positive thought going your way!????


----------



## nitnana (Feb 3, 2013)

They should numb the site of the biopsy or ask (ahead of time) if something could be prescribed, like valium, to calm you down the day of the procedure. Waiting is definitely the worse. Know we are all ???????? for you. Cause many of us have been there - done that! ????????


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

Like many KPers, I've had a needle biopsy. My result was negative and I feel better knowing that I now have a tiny marker in there so they can watch that area.

Worrying is unhealthy and won't change the results. However, if you're like me, the logical side of your brain understands this but your emotional side is paying no attention. 

Hang in there.


----------



## JennyG12 (Jan 24, 2016)

vlsg56 said:


> I know that there is a new "Health" section, but I don't feel like looking it up, subscribing, etc. After, having mammograms, for many years, I just had one with some suspicious results and am waiting to be scheduled for a needle biopsy (sounds like fun). I think that the "waiting to know" might be worse than actually hearing negative results. That way, you could, at least, move forward to the next step. Knitting/quilting/cross stitch is not on my radar, right now, but I enjoy looking at the pictures of your projects. You are keeping me entertained!
> 
> Vickie


This past year I had 'suspicious' imaging and was scheduled for a more indepth ultrasound. The ultrasound showed no abnormalities. The doctor said that if they had shown up, then they would do a biopsy.

I am wondering if the indepth ultrasound was discussed with you or done.
Wishing you the best.


----------



## barbarafletcher (Apr 2, 2012)

Stay positive...
I underwent tests and had slight surgery but all good and not spread


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

The waiting is the worst part. You do feel better when you know what needs to be done.


----------



## betsy10904 (Sep 15, 2011)

My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

vlsg56 said:


> I know that there is a new "Health" section, but I don't feel like looking it up, subscribing, etc. After, having mammograms, for many years, I just had one with some suspicious results and am waiting to be scheduled for a needle biopsy (sounds like fun). I think that the "waiting to know" might be worse than actually hearing negative results. That way, you could, at least, move forward to the next step. Knitting/quilting/cross stitch is not on my radar, right now, but I enjoy looking at the pictures of your projects. You are keeping me entertained!
> 
> Vickie


I just went through that in 2019. After needle biopsies of two areas in each breast, it was confirmed that I had cancer and my cancer was caused by estrogen. My first thought was that I was going to have to have a full mastectomy. It was caught early (Stage 1) and I ended up having a bilateral lumpectomy on October 24, 2019. Diagnosis was on August 28th. The waiting is the worst, so I know what you are going through. After I was completely healed from the surgery, I had 33 radiation treatments in February and March 2020. No chemo was required. The cancer had not spread to my lymph nodes. I just had a mammogram two weeks ago and it is good. No new cancer has cropped up.

My best advice is to have complete faith and trust in your doctors, keep a positive attitude and keep as much humor in your life as possible. I fully trusted my doctors and I think that I received the best of care. My surgeon was a very compassionate woman. My radiologist was excellent and very forth coming about the radiation I would be receiving. I just said a prayer for you.

You are welcome to PM me if you have any questions.


----------



## vlsg56 (Nov 15, 2018)

Thank you-everyone! Reading your stories lets me know that I am not alone in my feelings and it it nice to know that the procedure is not that bad. Thank you; thank you!

Vickie


----------



## vlsg56 (Nov 15, 2018)

Evie RM said:


> I just went through that in 2019. After needle biopsies of two areas in each breast, it was confirmed that I had cancer and my cancer was caused by estrogen. My first thought was that I was going to have to have a full mastectomy. It was caught early (Stage 1) and I ended up having a bilateral lumpectomy on October 24, 2019. Diagnosis was on August 28th. The waiting is the worst, so I know what you are going through. After I was completely healed from the surgery, I had 33 radiation treatments in February and March 2020. No chemo was required. The cancer had not spread to my lymph nodes. I just had a mammogram two weeks ago and it is good. No new cancer has cropped up.
> 
> My best advice is to have complete faith and trust in your doctors, keep a positive attitude and keep as much humor in your life as possible. I fully trusted my doctors and I think that I received the best of care. My surgeon was a very compassionate woman. My radiologist was excellent and very forth coming about the radiation I would be receiving. I just said a prayer for you.
> 
> You are welcome to PM me if you have any questions.


I am so glad to hear that you are now well-sounds as if you went tru a lot. Thanks for offering the pm for questions-not everyone is able to be so open; I will keep you in mind. Thank you again.

Vickie


----------



## vlsg56 (Nov 15, 2018)

JennyG12 said:


> This past year I had 'suspicious' imaging and was scheduled for a more indepth ultrasound. The ultrasound showed no abnormalities. The doctor said that if they had shown up, then they would do a biopsy.
> 
> I am wondering if the indepth ultrasound was discussed with you or done.
> Wishing you the best.


No, an ultrasound was not discussed, but I will ask about it. So glad that yours turned out ok. Thanks

Vickie


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

It's eight years since I had an abnormality and a biopsy showed early cancer. I had a lumpectomy in the January and have been fine since. Best wishes for a good outcome.


----------



## Mitzi (May 8, 2011)

I think needle biopsy is just suspicious, if more than a suspicion, there is a more serious biopsy. Hopefully it will be negative after a minute of discomfort and no more.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

the needle biopsy I had was not worse than a mosquito bite.


----------



## gozolady (Jul 20, 2013)

no1girl said:


> the needle biopsy I had was not worse than a mosquito bite.


I won't share my experience. 
Suffice to say I am a 20 year survivor of breast cancer. 
To the OP... Hang in there, and know we are all thinking of you. Try not to let the worry take over.. it won't change the results... One small step at a time..


----------



## jojo111 (Aug 2, 2014)

Waiting to know is the worst. I totally agree.


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

I went through this a couple of years ago. The needle biopsy is not so bad and at least you'll know what needs to be done next. You can do this.

((Hugs)).


----------



## dcgmom (Jul 3, 2019)

I agree the waiting is sometimes worse. Hope it all goes well. Sending prayers your way.


----------



## JoanDL (Aug 26, 2013)

The waiting is the worst. Once you know you can move forward whether it is all clear or treatment. Best wishes.


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Waiting is the worst!


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

I had a lump needle biopsied a few years ago and I didn't feel anything, it is a very fine needle that they use. I agree with everyone else that the waiting is the worst thing. My biopsy was negative.
Let us all know how you get on.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

I find the waiting is the worst part. I do hope you get through it and find out that the results are good.


----------



## amishtulip (Dec 19, 2013)

It's been 31 years for me. I agree Vickie that the waiting was the worst part! Even when the biopsy showed cancer I felt better because I knew and could move forward and do something about it! All is still good. Hugs and Prayers. ????????


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

A lot of us have been there Vicki. I had a benign cyst not long ago. The waiting to know if you have cancer is agonizing. Hope all goes well for you.


----------



## vlsg56 (Nov 15, 2018)

Everyone, thank you, again-your words of encouragement mean so much and your knowledge. I no longer have any family to talk with or ask questions of, so I guess I am leaning on you. Tomorrow, being Monday, I should hear about the scheduling (hope so, anyway).

Vickie


----------



## Grannie Sandy (Jan 13, 2014)

The surgeon usually numbs the skin where the biopsy needle will be inserted. I had it done to diagnose a thyroid cancer and it wasn't nearly as bad as I thought it would be and it was soon over. I hope your results are negative. It is good to know one way or the other. At least my cancer was removable and did not require chemo.


----------



## Corndolly (Mar 1, 2014)

Try not to worry praying for you to get a negative result.


----------



## galby (Apr 8, 2012)

I’ve e had a couple biopsies, both negative, and compared to a mammogram they’re much less painful.


----------



## eppe (Feb 14, 2014)

stay strong


----------



## GrandmaSuzy (Nov 15, 2016)

I had a mammogram a few years ago at the local hospital. There were some "suspicious" clusters on the right side, so the radiologist recommended a needle biopsy. The only surgeon available was one I used to work with at another hospital, I knew he was a butcher, so refused. I went to Siteman Cancer Center in St. Louis for a second opinion. They did another mammogram, pronounced it normal, except for small calcifications. I went back in 6 months and still had the same result. Always get a second opinion, even if the surgeon throws a hissy fit like the first guy did. "How DARE you question my expertise". Me: I've seen you work, remember?


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

GrandmaSuzy said:


> I had a mammogram a few years ago at the local hospital. There were some "suspicious" clusters on the right side, so the radiologist recommended a needle biopsy. The only surgeon available was one I used to work with at another hospital, I knew he was a butcher, so refused. I went to Siteman Cancer Center in St. Louis for a second opinion. They did another mammogram, pronounced it normal, except for small calcifications. I went back in 6 months and still had the same result. Always get a second opinion, even if the surgeon throws a hissy fit like the first guy did. "How DARE you question my expertise". Me: I've seen you work, remember?


My mammograms and bone density scans are done at a diagnostic facility. My needle biopsies were also done at that facility. When I had my surgery, the wire placements were also done there. I did not even have to go to the hospital for my surgery. The facility where my surgeon has her office has an operating area and that is where my bilateral lumpectomy was done. The only thing I had to go to the hospital for was the nuclear injection that was done after the wire placements.


----------



## NancyMc46 (Dec 9, 2011)

I, too, have had a needle biopsy and it wasn't bad at all - came up negative. The hard part is the waiting. Praying for you.


----------



## jennyb (Mar 20, 2011)

Prayers for you


----------



## ngaira (Dec 15, 2016)

Yes the suspense you always think the worst, so you will be glad usually to find out its not as bad as you keep thinking, well I hope so anyway for you


vlsg56 said:


> I know that there is a new "Health" section, but I don't feel like looking it up, subscribing, etc. After, having mammograms, for many years, I just had one with some suspicious results and am waiting to be scheduled for a needle biopsy (sounds like fun). I think that the "waiting to know" might be worse than actually hearing negative results. That way, you could, at least, move forward to the next step. Knitting/quilting/cross stitch is not on my radar, right now, but I enjoy looking at the pictures of your projects. You are keeping me entertained!
> 
> Vickie


----------



## RosieC (Feb 14, 2012)

JennyG12 said:


> This past year I had 'suspicious' imaging and was scheduled for a more indepth ultrasound. The ultrasound showed no abnormalities. The doctor said that if they had shown up, then they would do a biopsy.
> 
> I am wondering if the indepth ultrasound was discussed with you or done.
> Wishing you the best.


Jenny , I just had a mammo. Have very dense tissue , so I am scheduled for an ultrasound with the Doctor present. I will know if they see anything right away. Hoping for good results.


----------



## JennyG12 (Jan 24, 2016)

RosieC said:


> Jenny , I just had a mammo. Have very dense tissue , so I am scheduled for an ultrasound with the Doctor present. I will know if they see anything right away. Hoping for good results.


Hope all will be good.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

Vickie, please let us know the results! And until then just keep on knitting!


----------



## Lena B (Aug 15, 2015)

vlsg56 said:


> I know that there is a new "Health" section, but I don't feel like looking it up, subscribing, etc. After, having mammograms, for many years, I just had one with some suspicious results and am waiting to be scheduled for a needle biopsy (sounds like fun). I think that the "waiting to know" might be worse than actually hearing negative results. That way, you could, at least, move forward to the next step. Knitting/quilting/cross stitch is not on my radar, right now, but I enjoy looking at the pictures of your projects. You are keeping me entertained!
> 
> Vickie


Vickie praying for you I know it will be okay stay strong hugs lena


----------

